# ITV or MOT question



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Is it possible to get a UK car on UK plates MOT tested in Spain or does it require a trip back to the UK?

How long do you have before you have to register the car in Spain, would for example taking it to Portugal class as leaving and re-entering the country and thus the entitlement start again?

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

toffeeboy said:


> Is it possible to get a UK car on UK plates MOT tested in Spain or does it require a trip back to the UK?
> 
> How long do you have before you have to register the car in Spain, would for example taking it to Portugal class as leaving and re-entering the country and thus the entitlement start again?
> 
> Thanks


No - MoTs arent done in Spain and ITVs are only done on Spanish registered cars! You have to re-register the car in Spain. Taking it out of Spain and to Portugal isnt going to give it an MoT and therefore will remain illegal. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

toffeeboy said:


> Is it possible to get a UK car on UK plates MOT tested in Spain or does it require a trip back to the UK?
> 
> How long do you have before you have to register the car in Spain, would for example taking it to Portugal class as leaving and re-entering the country and thus the entitlement start again?
> 
> Thanks


You can drive a UK registered car for up to 6 months before you will be required to change the plates.

You can't get an ITV done in Spain with UK plates, and you can't drive it without a valid MOT.

There is no point going to Portugal and back again. Nobody is checking - it is up to you to comply with the law.


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> You can drive a UK registered car for up to 6 months before you will be required to change the plates.
> 
> You can't get an ITV done in Spain with UK plates, and you can't drive it without a valid MOT.
> 
> There is no point going to Portugal and back again. Nobody is checking - it is up to you to comply with the law.


So how long odes it have to be out of the country before your 6 months start again?


----------



## gtinlanz (May 21, 2011)

I read somewhere that with new rules,you can't get an itv without insurance and can't get insurance without an itv. 22


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

toffeeboy said:


> So how long odes it have to be out of the country before your 6 months start again?


 If you live in Spain, you have 30 days to get your car re-registered and matriculated. 

Jo xxxx


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

A Spanish ITV station will gladly provide an ITV for your UK registered vehicle, however it isn't considered anything more than a voluntary saftey check and would be likely to cause problems with your insurance company in the event of a claim.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> You can drive a UK registered car for up to 6 months before you will be required to change the plates.


Are you confusing this with the 6 month rule for non residents where they can keep a car in Spain on non Spanish plates as long as it isnt driven for more than 6 months a year?

If you are a Spanish resident then you don't have 6 months to matriculate it, you have to start the process soon after you take up residency

You can get an ITV done on a UK plated car ... well, in some stations anyway. They are happy to take your dosh, but it is of course a worthless document

Toffeeboy, the 6 months thing, when you ask how long it is before it starts again ..... if you are a non resident and dont live here (i.e. its a holiday home / car) then its a six month roll over. If you're a resident and live here, it doesnt apply to you


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

toffeeboy said:


> So how long odes it have to be out of the country before your 6 months start again?


From the British Embassy website:



> Importing your UK registered vehicle from the UK to Spain
> 
> If you spend longer than six months of the year in Spain with your UK registered car, Spanish law says you must register your vehicle with the Spanish authorities. For information on how to do this (including how to change your licence plate) consult with the Dirección General de Trafico . The RACE (Real Automóvil Club de España) also provides useful guidance about all aspects of importing your vehicle.
> 
> ...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Go to England, have it tested, sell it. Then return and buy a Spanish vehicle, no more problems,

Hepa


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> Toffeeboy, the 6 months thing, when you ask how long it is before it starts again ..... if you are a non resident and dont live here (i.e. its a holiday home / car) then its a six month roll over. If you're a resident and live here, it doesnt apply to you


This is exactly the situation for me at them moment, I spend between 3-4 months spead over 12 months in Spain and am not sure what to do. If I take my UK car and leave it there I am stuck when the MOT runs out as I cannot retax it in the UK which makes it illegal in Spain. If I buy a car in Spain it is expensive to purchase and register and I have additional insurance ITV etc. Do they do MOT tests in Gib or is that ITV as well?

From what you are saying I can leave the car in Spain for as long as I like provided I dont drive it for more than 6 months in any 12 is that 
correct? How is this policed?

Thanks as ever

TB


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

toffeeboy said:


> Do they do MOT tests in Gib or is that ITV as well?
> 
> 
> TB


Nope - from the gibnet website FAQs:



> 7.4 Can a UK mainland registered car be MOT'd at the Gibraltar
> MOT test station?
> 
> a. No, Only cars that are registered in Gibraltar can be tested
> ...


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

toffeeboy said:


> Is it possible to get a UK car on UK plates MOT tested in Spain or does it require a trip back to the UK?
> 
> How long do you have before you have to register the car in Spain, would for example taking it to Portugal class as leaving and re-entering the country and thus the entitlement start again?
> 
> Thanks


If you visit Spain, you have up to 6 months. After which you AND the car need to take up residency.

If you take up residency, you have one month from said act, to register your car in Spain.

The second point is more of a fiscal law than a DGT (trafic police) issue. You pay road tax the ayuntamiento where you are empadronado.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Xose said:


> If you visit Spain, you have up to 6 months. After which you AND the car need to take up residency.
> 
> If you take up residency, you have one month from said act, to register your car in Spain.
> 
> The second point is more of a fiscal law than a DGT (trafic police) issue. You pay road tax the ayuntamiento where you are empadronado.


so am Iright in thinking that even if the 'person' isn't here for more than 6 months, but the car is, it needs to be registered?


or am I totally off the mark here??'


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

The police and Guardia Civil, at least in my area, are having an ongoing purge on foreign (especially UK) registered vehicles. They are using the Direct Gov and DVLA web sites to check on the validity of UK MOT certificates and vehicle excise licences. If there is any doubt or query the vehicle is impounded on the spot and you cannot get it back until it is reregistered onto Spanish plates.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> so am Iright in thinking that even if the 'person' isn't here for more than 6 months, but the car is, it needs to be registered?
> 
> 
> or am I totally off the mark here??'


That's right. The days of the Guardia arriving just before you left to go back home and "Precinto" of the car are long since gone. As are the days of light deflectors stuck on a right hand drive going for an ITV. If the car is here permenantly, it has to be registered and legalised (homologado - so right hand traffic headlights), paying permiso de circulacion, with ficha tecnica, ITV etc.

I was stopped just the other week and got my driving license and ID out, but was asked to show the proof of payment for permiso de circulacion. Showed the bank statement from the domiciliación and they were happy. I guess they were after non "road tax" payers. First time ever for me on that one.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Xose said:


> If you visit Spain, you have up to 6 months. After which you AND the car need to take up residency.
> 
> If you take up residency, you have one month from said act, to register your car in Spain.
> 
> The second point is more of a fiscal law than a DGT (trafic police) issue. You pay road tax the ayuntamiento where you are empadronado.


Quite right too! There are too many trying to cheat the system often running around in a vehicle that is neither taxed nor MoT'd - therefore illegal and because of that any insurance (if there is/was any) is probably invalid.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

toffeeboy said:


> =
> From what you are saying I can leave the car in Spain for as long as I like provided I dont drive it for more than 6 months in any 12 is that
> correct? How is this policed?
> 
> ...


No, thats not what I'm saying. I'm saying that if the car is legal in the country of registration (UK), and if you are NOT a resident of Spain then it is possible to leave a car here on UK plates. 

However the onus will be on YOU to prove your status. Dont make the mistake of thinking that the onus will be on the Police to prove anything.

The car will need to be MOT'd and taxed whilst it is here. If the MOT runs out and you need to return it to the UK then it will be illegal in Spain AND the UK


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The only realistic way of doing what you have to do is to have a cheap "runaround" in Spain which you use when you're here and either then fly over or drive your UK car over and leave it parked up til you go back (making sure that it has enough MoT, tax etc to still be valid when you return)

Jo xxx


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

*cheap runaround*



jojo said:


> The only realistic way of doing what you have to do is to have a cheap "runaround" in Spain which you use when you're here and either then fly over or drive your UK car over and leave it parked up til you go back (making sure that it has enough MoT, tax etc to still be valid when you return)
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo,

Unfortunately there doesn't appear to be any cheap runarounds any more, plus insurance, ITV and 'tax' payments along with transfer of ownership costs make it quite expensive these days, unless you can point me in the right direction if I'm missing something.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

toffeeboy said:


> Thanks Jo,
> 
> Unfortunately there doesn't appear to be any cheap runarounds any more, plus insurance, ITV and 'tax' payments along with transfer of ownership costs make it quite expensive these days, unless you can point me in the right direction if I'm missing something.


That's right! It might turn out cheaper just to hire one while you're here, or drive over and back on the ferry.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

toffeeboy said:


> Thanks Jo,
> 
> Unfortunately there doesn't appear to be any cheap runarounds any more, plus insurance, ITV and 'tax' payments along with transfer of ownership costs make it quite expensive these days, unless you can point me in the right direction if I'm missing something.


apart from the actual costs of buying it - aren't you having to pay the ongoing costs on a UK reg car in any case???

what about selling the UK reg car you have here?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

toffeeboy said:


> Thanks Jo,
> 
> Unfortunately there doesn't appear to be any cheap runarounds any more, plus insurance, ITV and 'tax' payments along with transfer of ownership costs make it quite expensive these days, unless you can point me in the right direction if I'm missing something.


So much depends on what you call cheap and what you class as a runabout. Here, the most common vehicle is a "mini-mpv" - Citroen Berlingo/Peugeot Partner/Renault kangoo/Opel Combi - and because they are common, there are plenty to be had secondhand. They are relatively economical and can carry five WITH their luggage, furniture, goods, all sorts (we bought our entire kitchen flat pack and took it home in ours). OK, so they aren't flashy or fast and wouldn't fair well in a beauty contest but if you want a cheap runabout... Have a look on AutoScout24 (I think that's the what the website is called), you may have to search outside your immediate area.


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

> Citroen Berlingo/Peugeot Partner/Renault kangoo/Opel Combi


Those cars are the most popular in Spain as they are classified as 'commercial' vehicles and ALL costs associated (100%) are therefore tax deductible. To claim business expenses on a 'domestic' class vehicle you have to prove that you do no more than 1 km per year for non-business use. Consequently they are expensive even secondhand as every pool guy paying autonomo would like one!

Here there is a transport company that will take your car back to the uk which you could do if your mot/tax runs out in Spain - if you have a pre-booked MOT in the uk the DVLA allow you to drive it to the test station. I thik it costs about the same as driving it back through France, but of course it's legally carried.


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

*Name that Company*



fourgotospain said:


> Those cars are the most popular in Spain as they are classified as 'commercial' vehicles and ALL costs associated (100%) are therefore tax deductible. To claim business expenses on a 'domestic' class vehicle you have to prove that you do no more than 1 km per year for non-business use. Consequently they are expensive even secondhand as every pool guy paying autonomo would like one!
> 
> Here there is a transport company that will take your car back to the uk which you could do if your mot/tax runs out in Spain - if you have a pre-booked MOT in the uk the DVLA allow you to drive it to the test station. I thik it costs about the same as driving it back through France, but of course it's legally carried.


What's the name of the company, any weblink?

Cheers

TB


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> Those cars are the most popular in Spain as they are classified as 'commercial' vehicles and ALL costs associated (100%) are therefore tax deductible.


They are also subject of much more frequent ITV tests:

_Vehículos y conjuntos de vehículos dedicados al transporte de mercancías o cosas, de MMA 3,5Tm (masa máxima autorizada menor o igual a 3,5Tm).

Antigüedad:

*
Hasta dos años: exento.
*
De dos a seis años: bienal.
*
De seis a diez años: anual.
*
De más de diez años: semestral._


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Tax deductible ITV tests


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Here's the link: CarTranSpain - Car Transport Spain | cartranspain - Car Transport Spain - Vehicle Delivery Spain


----------



## djhep (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Toffeeboy.
It's my experience that Alcalaina is not wrong when she says that it may be cheaper to hire a car while you are in Spain. (depending on how long you spend there of course)
I generally spend approx 4 - 5 months per year there, and usually 5 weeks at a time.
Hire car costs have dropped again, and the average cost of a small car for those 5 weeks is approx 350 euros. If you take into consideration costs for buying a car and then tax, maintenance, tyres etc it's not too bad.

Have a great day all.

Dave.


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

*Costs*

Hi Dave

Thanks but here you cannot hire a car for what works out at 70 euro a week otherwise I wouldn't consider it, in early July you are looking at 179 - 200 a week unless I'm looking in the wrong places! Maybe Malaga is more expensive?


----------



## djhep (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes i agree that is pricey.......

My latest booking is also for Malaga. (Renault Clio)
Starting 21st June and finishing 24th July (34 days i think). Charge 369 euros total or 75 euros/week
It seems that the longer the rental, the price per week is cheaper.
It also seems to be alot cheaper if booking a month or two in advance. 
I checked and to book the same car today would cost 470 euros.

Anyhow, i hope you can come up with a cheapish alternative.

Cheers.

Dave.


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

djhep said:


> Yes i agree that is pricey.......
> 
> My latest booking is also for Malaga. (Renault Clio)
> Starting 21st June and finishing 24th July (34 days i think). Charge 369 euros total or 75 euros/week
> ...


Hi Dave 

Who are you using for that?

Cheers

Rob


----------



## djhep (Feb 26, 2011)

No problem Rob.
I would just like the mods to let me know if it's ok to mention the car hire group name.

MODS.....is that ok?.

I'll get back to you as soon as they reply Rob.

Cheers.

Dave.

Ps. I was banned from the other expat forum for mistakenly trying to help someone with the name of a removals company LOL....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

djhep said:


> No problem Rob.
> I would just like the mods to let me know if it's ok to mention the car hire group name.
> 
> MODS.....is that ok?.
> ...


You can also use a PM to TB


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

djhep said:


> No problem Rob.
> I would just like the mods to let me know if it's ok to mention the car hire group name.
> 
> MODS.....is that ok?.
> ...


as long as it's a personal recommendation, in response to a request from another poster, and you have no ties to the company - then it's fine to post a link


----------



## djhep (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the go ahead.

Ok Rob, the company is DoYouSpain car hire.

Hope you come right.

Cheers.

Dave.


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

*Thanks*



djhep said:


> Thanks for the go ahead.
> 
> Ok Rob, the company is DoYouSpain car hire.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that 

I will use these until I decide what to do on a permanent solution, what someone needs to do is a co-op car share scheme a bit like they do with performance cars in the UK except using a Fiat Punto ;-), car time shares, now theres an idea.....


----------

